# Framing a Mirror



## Username2198 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is there way to trim a mirrow without taking it off the wall?


----------



## sandshots (Feb 8, 2012)

Username2198 said:


> Is there way to trim a mirrow without taking it off the wall?


 
glue it on the mirrow held by spring loaded clamps or tape. if the mirror edges are beveled then sometimes you can apply the trim on the wall and have good results.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Be aware the mirror may reflect the unfinished wood facing it...

AND, welcome to the forums!

Gary


----------

